# not a fruit and veggies kind of gal



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

When i first got rose i put in 5 skinless, small slices of apple and she ate that up. i was very happy, but that was the last time i ever saw her eat any of the fruits and veggies i gave her (besides blue berries) is anyone elses hedgie a picky eater like rose?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Mine will only eat watermelon... so some are pickier than others.
Try different flavors of baby food... as long as they don't have grains in them.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I offered Diggory apple the other day and he completely ignored it. He isn't a fan of the kibble I'm trying to get him to eat either(actually I think he's eating it now that I cut it up). But everything is still very new to him being only 7weeks old so he's really picky right now haha.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Einstein will only eat honeydew melon, mealworms, and unspiced rinsed chicken. And kibble... lots and lots of kibble :lol: My husband is constantly trying to feed him things (thank goodness he asks me first so I can give the approval!) and he just doesn't like anything.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Ares won't eat anything but kibble. ANYTHING. So far I've tried a vast assortment of fruits/vegetables, mealies, and 4-5 different kinds of baby food. Nope. XD


----------



## kyungmal (Apr 20, 2011)

Galactica the hedgie has rejected 3 different pricey and wonderful types of kibble. She also does not eat new foods (ANY fruits or veggies), she simply chews on them and anoints with them. Haven't tried chicken yet.... 

Galactica does enjoy mealworms, freeze dried or live, and will eat freeze dried crickets and small grasshoppers (without legs). I might have to try the melon or chicken though. Nice ideas!


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

Some hedgehogs can ignore a fruit or veggie countless times then love it, I've had many a hog in my years and currently have 5 and they almost all have adored watermelon and its part of their diet 

Introduce foods one at a time but don't get discouraged if they do not take to it the first few times it can take many attempts to get the message its good XD


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

Henry is a veggie boy, but doesn't care for fruits.

Eclair only wants to eat kibble.


----------



## katylin1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Umm, just trying to get a better understanding, but my (  daughter's hedgie ) -- I had given her Spike's Delght First Crumbs, and she took to it no problem. 3 days ago added just a few morsels of Royal Canin 36, and have been noticing her eating those up but leaving her quit a bit of First Crumb behind...Is the cat food what y'all call "kibble"?

Even bought a few live crickets but no dice...
Apple just licks it and nope...
Strawberry...nope
Banana... Nope 

So thanks or eating me know they can be picky! I guess will try some more stuff later


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

katylin1 said:


> Umm, just trying to get a better understanding, but my (  daughter's hedgie ) -- I had given her Spike's Delght First Crumbs, and she took to it no problem. 3 days ago added just a few morsels of Royal Canin 36, and have been noticing her eating those up but leaving her quit a bit of First Crumb behind...Is the cat food what y'all call "kibble"?


Yup - we call the dry cat food Kibble. It's not uncommon for them to stop eating the Spikes delight crumbs after getting some kibble. My Cholla did the same thing. Mealies ended up getting the crumbs. :lol: But it's for the best - a mix of good quality kibble is better than Spikes anyway.

And don't give up - just because she wouldn't eat it the first couple times, doesn't mean she won't ever eat it. Hedgies are weird. My Pepper wouldn't eat any fruits or veggies until I accidentally left the bowl under the wheel - far away from her kibble bowl. Now that's the only place she will eat them. If I put them any other place, she won't touch them. I have no idea what she's thinking. :roll:


----------



## katylin1 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Slightly off topic*

Thanks fr confirming what kibble is. I really didn't quite realize how much kibble is loved by hedges. I thought since she ate First Crumbs with such gusto that she'll continue to eat it.

Now I have another concern... I'm shopping around for the high quality kibbles, but naturally they are Not that easily available and some come in such HUGE bag that when i mix would leave alot of leftover. So is it okay to feed her more kibbles (cause she pretty much stopped eating Spikes) until I'm able to find other mixes in town or online? Or Give only Spikes so at least I knew she was eating her fill until i can get a good mix? I feel she's may not been eating enough of the small amount of kibbles I mix.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Holly LOVES chicken, she will also sometimes eat sweet potato, and broccoli she loves. She will not eat banana, carrot, apples, or pear. We've tried strawberries, but that's iffy.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

After trying all sorts of different things for the 5 weeks we've had him, Archimedes FINALLY ate something other than kibble last night. Watermelon! Yay. XD


----------

